# Bosch Jig Saw GST 60 PBE



## RogerP (10 Aug 2011)

Picked up one of these at the car boot this morning. The seller couldn't say if it was working or not so knocked him down to £4.
Got it home and it works fine. But ....

... the only snag is changing the blade. The only info. I can find on the net is something about accessing a screw with a long flat headed screwdriver down long a narrow tube through handle directly over the blade. 

Well I've tried but a normal flat driver will not connect to anything - wondering if it might be a torx screw? - but I've nothing long enough whilst being thin enough in diameter (normal 1/4 bits are too large to fit in the tube).

Anyone got one of these jigsaws or can remember (I know they're quite elderly now) how to change the blade?

Thanks.


----------



## awkwood (10 Aug 2011)

A very long flat screwdriver with straight sides not flared about 4 to 5mm wide tip. We lost the original one years ago and had to buy a CK screwdriver to replace it
They were one of the best jigsaws aroound at the time and still good compared to alot today


----------



## davem62 (10 Aug 2011)

hi had one of these many moons ago, try and get electricians long reach flat driver about 4mm should do the job


----------



## RogerP (10 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the answers confirming what I'd read on the web I'm still struggling though as I can't find the screw slot with the drivers I have to hand. I'll raid my brother's tool chests tomorrow (he's got a million pounds worth of Snap-on gear  )


----------



## chippy1970 (10 Aug 2011)

Is there a blade in it already ? if not then the screw may have fallen out , shine a light down to see if you can see it.


----------



## urbanarcher (12 Aug 2011)

yes I had the same problem got a long reach terminal driver from Stanley works a treat I think its about 200mm long or so but does the trick

Ryan


----------



## RogerP (17 Aug 2011)

The reason I couldn't find the screw head slot was that someone before had broken of a driver blade in the slot. After much cursing a faffing about I managed to get the broken piece out. Now sorted and working very well.

Thanks for all the help.


----------

